# Advieh, persian spice mix



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've come across this spice mix in a few recipes of late. The recipes I've seen for the mix run a wide range of variation. Some of the sample ingredients I've seen:

cinnamon is always present
cardamom is always present
dried rose petals (1 sample)
ground ginger (1 sample)
cumin
coriander
black pepper
cloves
allspice


Has anyone used advieh and have a known good recipe?

Penzey's doesn't offer this mix.

Phil


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

That sounds a lot like an Arabic spice blend called "Ras al hanout" ("top shelf"). Some versions also include cantharides  

I make my own, and use it in kofta (lamb and/or beef meatballs) and braised lamb or beef dishes.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

So what's your spice mix recipe?

Phil


----------



## scott123 (Dec 23, 2003)

Other than the rose petals, you've just run down the list for a generic garam masala.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The balances are different though. The cinnamon is much stronger than any Garam Masala I've had. The dish I was making was a Persian Lentil and Rice soup. When I tasted it, my thought was that it would be good with some Parmesan. I restrained myself from that Mediterranean habit and realized that just as the Iran is between the Mediterranean and India geographically, the flavors of this dish were about halfway between Italy and India too. Strong herbal tones from LOTS of parsley and mint, but the aromatic punch of India spices.

Of couse, it's Iran and not fair to describe perhaps one of the oldest cultures as fusion.

Phil


----------



## ebazazi (Aug 10, 2009)

Check out the amazing cookbook, New Food of Life, by Namjmieh Batmanglij. It gives 3 recipes for Persian spice mix (_advieh_ in Farsi, _baharat_ in Arabic); one for rice (_advieh-ye polou_), one for pickles, (_advieh-ye torshi_), and one for stew (_advieh-ye Khoresh_). I use the 3rd for a number of khoresh recipes:


> 2 T. ground dried rose petals
> 2 T. cinamon
> 1 t. ground cardamon
> 1/2 t/ freshly ground black pepper
> ...


I left out the angelica, and used rose petals from my yard... and it was still great.
I have been search ingthe web in hopes of buying this pre-mixed, but have only found the arabic version (baharat) which seems slightly different (biut not al ingredients are listed). Has anyone used this?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I saw a Sadaf brand pre-mixed version at the local Persian market. With a little googling that turns out to be the baharat, but the sadaf store lists a rice version too.

Sadaf Seasoning for Rice (Advieh-e-polo) 2 OZ at Sadaf.com

I've not used the commercial blends.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

So many of these mixes sound similar, no doubt because of the Persian and Turkish influences that permeate the region along with the use of common ingredients. Plus every housewife and cook has his/her own versions.

Given the ingredients Phil posted, I'd have guessed it closer to baharat than ras el hanout---which is a much more complex Moroccan blend, containing as many as 35 ingredients. My version has a mere 15. But, of course, I leave out the aphrodisiacs and other possibly toxic additives. And I've seen at least a dozen recipes for baharat.

In _The Complete Middle East Cookbook, _Tess Mallos describes baharat as "a mixture of spices used in Gulf Arabic and Iraqi cooking, it is a combination of cinnamon, cloves, nutmeg, cumin, coriander and pepper with paprika added for color."

According to Ghillie Basan, in _The Middle Eastern Kitchen, _"The traditional Iranian spice mixture advieh, which varies considerably from the Persian Gulf to the Caspian Sea, always includes cardamom seeds. A basic advieh recipes will include roughly equal amounts of cumin seeds, caraway, cardamom, cinnamon and coriander, all ground to a powder with turmeric. For a mild advieh, some people add a lot of cinnamon to the mixture; for a fragrant advieh, saffron, dried rose petals, and pistachios might be added, and for a hearty advieh, the addition of black pepper and cloves to a greater amount of cumin, coriander, and turmeric gives it a spicy kick, more akin to a mild Indian garam masala."

>Other than the rose petals, you've just run down the list for a generic garam masala. <

Here, again, there are so many versions I'd hesitate to say that any particular one is truer than any other.

FWIW, Suvir Saran uses miniature rosebuds as an optional ingredient in his recipe.

According to his comments, "Garam masala is the Indian equivalent of French herbes de Provence or Chinese five-spice pwder. The recipe changes from region to region within northern India and can be varied according to whim."

Saran is not only a cheftalk member, he owns the only non-Japanese Asian restaurant in New York to earn Michelin stars. So when he talks about Indian food, I listen.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Something interesting. Sadof, in at least one instance, uses "baharat" and "advieh" as synonyms.

Sadaf Seasoning Advieh Baharat 2 OZ at Sadaf.com


----------



## lillyislaughing (Aug 18, 2010)

hi..

this spice, i've been living in israel for the last 18 yrs... i do not know how to make baharat.. or the advieh.  i only the know the iraqi spice from here.  i would love to know the exact ingredients and how to make it..  i am moving back to the US in the later half of 2011 and will be bringing with me kilos of this iraqi spice and the yeminte spice "hawaiiag" as i can not find them where i will be living! 

i use this spice by the mound full in cooking meats!!!


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi Lilly,

Maybe before you leave you can find a supplier who can ship it out to you once you've used up your supply.  Much easier doing it while you are still there - they may not have a website you can do it from, so ask around as see what you can find out.

Good luck with your move!

DC


----------



## lillyislaughing (Aug 18, 2010)

DC,

I've only seen this supplier with one out of 3 of the spices.  I did see I could make them, but it will take a lot of trial and error!

I am bringing back tons of these spices.  I just hope customs will let me in with it!  I have yet to find much online.  If I purchase at least one of these spices via the interent, they're expensive.  Better to bring them with me!

Lilly


----------



## asafetida (Jul 28, 2014)

Dear Phil,
Could you please kindly advice where may I find and buy Asafetida , the best quality is Halda.
Maybe it is possible to find Iranian one at online shop? Do you know some stores?
Greatly appreciate your kind attention.
I need it to be shipped to Ukraine, Odessa city.
Sincerely,
Nataliya O.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Never bought it on line. Sorry.


----------

